# Introducing dogs to cats



## Poosmarescats (Oct 9, 2021)

I had one cat when my Mom got Schatzi, I had never heard of dogs getting along with cats or that you need to introduce them to one another. Schatzi just came in at 2 or 3 months. I don't know if all Poodles are this laid back or if he was special but he just kind of fit in with my cat. I got other cats and he accepted them and never hurt them. he would always know where my Corkie was when she escaped outdoors and let my Ben lie on his legs and went to the bed where first Corkie and then Minnie were lying and kissed them.


----------



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Elroy's never met any cats up close. I'm sure he'd be excited. I think they'd put him in his place pretty quickly!


----------



## MiniMojo (Aug 20, 2021)

That’s so lovely! I think you’re lucky that Schatzi is so gentle and laid back. My cat Henry is very patient with Mojo and tolerates a lot of puppy attention. When Henry stretches, I think Mojo reads it as a play bow and gets very frustrated that play never follows. Henry’s sister Stella gives the puppy a wide berth but this makes her all the more interesting to him.


----------



## Poosmarescats (Oct 9, 2021)

MiniMojo said:


> That’s so lovely! I think you’re lucky that Schatzi is so gentle and laid back. My cat Henry is very patient with Mojo and tolerates a lot of puppy attention. When Henry stretches, I think Mojo reads it as a play bow and gets very frustrated that play never follows. Henry’s sister Stella gives the puppy a wide berth but this makes her all the more interesting to him.


SOMEWHERE!!!!!!  I have pictures of Schatzi licking Corkie (tabby) and Minnie (calico - tortie) "Sadly all of them are at the bridge but I still thrill to their memories!


----------



## Starla (Nov 5, 2020)

Awww. Johnny came home with me as a homeless cat who wanted to live with my parents (who do not do cats!) to our 4 dogs and was like WHAT IS THIS NONSENSE! And none of the dogs batted an eye (all had lived with a ferret and bunny, 2 had lived with some abandoned ducks for a couple weeks, a squirrel until I found a rehab center that would take it, etc.) but then figured out that the dogs were warm and snuggly… the came Phoebe! She has had the hardest time learning to leave him alone, but we have made real progress lately.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It depends on the dog and the cat.

My tpoo years ago was raised by my male cat. I mean it seriously. He used to carry the puppy around in his mouth, took her upstairs and on the bed when she first came home at 8 weeks. This dog knew cat language - where ever we took our dog (she went on vacations with us) strange outdoor cats would come out of the woodwork and right up to greet her while their owners were shocked. We had a series of cats with her ending with our Ragdoll girl cats. She was also great at herding cats - whenever I needed a cat for a vet visit, I would say "go get Max" and she would herd Max down to me.

My current minipoo Babykins was a failed conformation dog when she grew too tall - I got her at nearly a year old. But she had experience with cats. My Ragdoll cats were older and used to my very cat savvy tpoo (who had passed away many years earlier) so they accepted Babykins. My male Ragdoll cats picked up the vibes from the girls. Babykins got along with all the cats. They would line up to get a drink from the water bowl.

My puppy Theo came along when we were a catless household. We've gone to visit my daughter who has indoor Ragdoll kittens and a feisty outdoor barn cat. My daughter's cats live with a gentle Collie plus their breeder had golden puppies at the same time. I saw many photos of her male cat snuggling with the puppies and their mother - he's very attracted to dogs and was happy to be friendly with Theo. Her female kitten is a little more skittish and ran at some point - and Theo started to chase. I had him tethered so he couldn't get too far. I presume with time he would learn to respect her, however the running set off his prey drive. He is respectful of the barn cat - all the dogs are. She's a great barn cat, very friendly to people and likes to hang around with and go for walks with the dogs - but she's also focused on her hunting and nothing should come in between her and prey.

If you do want to add a dog to a cat household, it should be done carefully. You can never predict whether your puppy or dog will have a high prey drive or be laid back with cats. Cats can be fearful and run - setting off prey drive, or they can be calm and ignore a dog which makes introduction easier. Best to prepare for the worst and hope for the best.


----------



## LittleCloud (Apr 21, 2021)

I did some very careful introducing but I was more worried about the dog then the cat 
It worked out and Nano loves cats, he's made friends with the neighbor's cat too.


----------



## Poosmarescats (Oct 9, 2021)

My computer is messed up and I can't show photos but Schatzi had a kitten friend. Montana was very badly treated by his "girl' next door so he came over to us. Mom would not let him in so he and my Spooky cat slept on a box next to the house. Schatzi fell in love with him and would try to play but the poor guy was so much bigger than Monty. Still they played with Schatzi trying to touch Monty's head with mouth and paws and Monty batting at Schatzi. Schatzi did so love him.


----------

